

Worlds lartgest integer - bootload
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom7/number/index.html

======
kanzenryu
I'll go for BB(99) where BB is the Busy Beaver function.

You are outnumbered.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Busy_beaver>

